# Tampa in Two Weeks



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

Will be making my semi-annual trip to Tampa in a couple of weeks. Last 5 times down struck out on fishing. Nothing but a couple of catfish. Mostly tried Pier 60, Skyway pier and Courtney Campbell Causeway. What type of species should be around during Thanksgiving?? Where should I try?? What techniques should I try?? Would I be wasting my time bringing my surf rods??. Not trying to catch a bunch just a few. Thanx for any help

Sly


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Sly,

Fished New Pass in Sarasota last Thanksgiving and just crushed the Lady fish using a Gotcha plug. Hear Yozuri plugs for Snook and it is Snook time. And remember West Coast FLA's No. 1 bait - live jumbo shrimp (floated, free swim, or with very light weight/split shots)  

I'm sure the Wizard of Koz can chime in with some suggestions and good links  

I'm headed down to fish Cape Coral and Sarasota at New Years for few days - can't wait  

Good fishin' while your spending just another day in paradise !

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Sly
Here is some info for ya

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2282&highlight=Tampa+Bay

FISHING CALENDAR and TRIP PLANNER
http://www.captainzac.com/gpage12.html

http://www.captbruce.com/info_d.html

http://www.sportfishingflorida.net/Bridge Pier/bridge_wade_pier.htm

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl

Fishing Report
By JIM LEE Tampa Tribune correspondent
Originally Published: Nov. 7, 2003


Saltwater
10,000 ISLANDS AND BACK COUNTRY FISHING: Captain Tom Haynes, (813) 973-0774: More than 100 snook were taken in a four-day period. One 45-inch, 24-pound snook was taken in the back country. Plenty of scaled sardines to 9 inches are available. Redfish are a little scarce. Another party took 50 smaller snook in one day.

BRADENTON: Perico Harbor Bait & Tackle, (941) 795-8433: Night snook action is picking up. Live bait on the outgoing tide will wake up a snook. Kingfish and mackerel are still the good catch in the passes and offshore. Trout action remains excellent.

LOWER TAMPA BAY: Captain Sergio Atanes, (813) 973-7132: The snook bite is on. Fish the outgoing tide with live greenbacks. Fish all the local bridges at night. Fish the beaches for mackerel. Trout catches are around Egmont.

UPPER TAMPA BAY: Denny B's Quality Bait & tackle, (813) 885-9811: Redfish run rampant, but trout are moving in. Live chubs and select shrimp will tempt the most unwilling fish.

SOUTH PINELLAS: Captain Paul Hawkins, (727) 560-6762: Kingfish are off the beach up to 27 pounds. Spanish mackerel are running up to 4 pounds. Redfish are still a good target.

SKYWAY, UPPER BAY AND OFFSHORE: Captain James Wisner, (813) 831-5659: Fish for grouper, kingfish, mackerel and snapper. Mackerel and snapper are inshore; grouper are offshore.

FISHING PIERS: South Pier, (941) 729-0117: Pier fishing offers most of the current species being caught in the bay. Fish the pier for mackerel, pompano, speckled trout, redfish, bluefish, an occasional snook, flounder and even a stray grouper. Use live or cut bait.

MID-PINELLAS PARTY BOATS: Offshore bottom fishing from Hubbard's John's Pass Marina and Kingfish Dock, (727) 393-1947: Fish offshore for red and gag grouper, mangrove snapper, gray snapper and black seabass. Half- and all-day trips are usually available.

GANDY BAIT & TACKLE: (813) 839-5551: Late tarpon are still at the Gandy Bridge. Some snook are in the canals. Live shrimp and pinfish will take these fish. Redfish and sheepshead round out the upper bay catch.

CLEARWATER: Captain Richard Howard, (727) 446-8962: Kingfish and mackerel are in close and easily available. Snook catches have increased. Fish the bridge areas with live bait. Larger trout to 18 inches are being caught inside the barrier islands.

PALM HARBOR: Captain Wendell Akins, Drifter Charter Fishing, (727) 785-3018: Mackerel are inside the barrier islands, which makes it easy if the winds are up. Snook catches around the docks are increasing. Trout action has been off a little.

TARPON SPRINGS: Captain Rich Knox, (727) 376-8809: Tons of kings and mackerel. Fish just inside Dunedin Reef. Trout catches to 20 or more have been common. The snook bite has turned on. Fish with live greenbacks and pinfish. Redfish are scarce.

HUDSON: Captain Dennis Royston, (727) 863-3204: Mackerel and trout are the easiest catches on the inside flats. Some redfish are still available.

HERNANDO BEACH: Hernando Beach Bait & Tackle, (352) 596-3375: Offshore action is good for grouper if you can get out. Cobia and mackerel are not so good.

Good Luck Sly


----------



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

Appreciate the response, I'll try some newer spots and let ya know how I did. This time when I fish the Skyway maybe I'll move around a bit.

thanx,

Sly


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Find the fish Sly . There is just to much water in this State to say were there gonna be at any given moment . And let us know how you made out .


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

sly-
within sight from the skyway is ft desoto park. it is packed with fish. there are two piers, one goes out into the bay, and the other goes into the gulf. the gulf has deeper water and better current. recently the first king mackeral was caught, and they have had better luck with the spanish mackeral than the bay pier. both piers are free, but it costs 50 cents to enter the park. there is also lots of sand to stand in and use that surf gear. spanish macks, some pompano, jacks and ladyfish and recently small flounder. there are also lots of areas to wade fish. bring shoes and remember to do the stingray shuffle. fish around the grass flats for snook, reds, trout and flounder. look for sand "pot holes" within the grass. pitch a live shrimp in there and it will no doubt be eaten quickly. you can get shrimp for less than two bucks per dozen and may go through 3 dozen in a morning. on the piers you must be there in the morning and have live greenbacks or whitebait. supposedly a 1/0 squid spoon catches lots of spanish but, not when i've been there. i only get em on the real thing. canoes and kayaks can be rented near the gulf pier and you can fish skinny water not available to others inside the island. if you get a map, stay away from bunce's pass unless you like fellas in banana slings. recent reports from the skyway have been not so good. but the middle of last week some keeper grouper were being landed on greenbacks and pinfish. a tarpon or two are hooked each week and generally broken off there. plus, the locals say the smoker kings should be there any day. doormat flounder in john's pass, and snook too, but watch out for lots of snags. in case you didn't know you need a fishing license for some areas so check at the tackle shop and get the regulations too. trout season is closed. ft desoto has rangers checking fish size, so be sure to put all the little guys back to get bigger for next year. pier 60 in clearwater beach has been catching good fish at night in the lights. lemme know when you are coming and i'll try to post an up-to date report just prior.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks sandcasting .


----------



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

Outstanding, again this Virgina Beach, VA boy appreciates the info you guys have given me. Sandcasting I'll post again before we leave, fly in on 11/25.

Sly


----------



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

Well gpt back from our semi annual Tampa trip. Went fishing two days for a total of about 6 hrs. I didn't get any fish but had a great time. Had one nice run, I think it was a snook, peeled line then jumped and threw the hook. A new fishing partner (friend of my Bro in law) got one snook. I had to take a picture with it, not sure how to post but I'll try. Snook was 27 inches and released to get bigger.

Sly









Sly


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad you had a safe trip Sly .


----------

